# Cheap points not always smart points



## Dustijam (Mar 31, 2006)

We often see threads from those seeking cheap entry into RCI points. Simply looking for the lowest cost per point is not the best approach for many since points, like timeshares in general, is not a one size fits all.

Old timeshare sages often advise, “Buy where you want to go; trading is the icing.” The same may be said when using RCI points, but points holds some advantages for those seeking peak season trades. Booking into your own week is simple, but the real advantage is that RCI uses a system of Home Resort and Home Group which allows you to search in the 11-12, or the 10-11 month windows, prior to the great unwashed masses (those who purchased cheap entry points at the Hoe Down resort out West   ).

For many of us who need to travel during peak season, or who can not devote considerable waking hours searching out deals, the 10-12 month window is a good advantage, and worth a few bucks more to buy into a resort which is part of a management group.

I own at the Divi, and can “see” all the Divi sister resorts in the 10-11 month window. I also own a tri-annual Cliffs at Peace Canyon, which allows me to see all the resorts in the Daily Management Group, which includes the Jockey Club and Tree Tops. It works for me.

Any one else have a resort group to add?


----------



## boyblue (Mar 31, 2006)

I don't have a resort group (Wapato) but I like your approach.


----------



## Dustijam (Apr 3, 2006)

*Another Group*

Another management group participating in points is the Viva Vacation Club Wyndham, with locations in Freeport Bahamas, La Romna Dominican Republic, and Playa del Carmen Mexico.  

Reviews on Trip Advisor as generally favorable, with many stating these are "family friendly" resorts.  I have never been to any, but it is worth a closer look.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 3, 2006)

Does HGVC count as a resort group?


----------



## Conan (Apr 3, 2006)

Dustijam said:
			
		

> Viva Vacation Club Wyndham, with locations in Freeport Bahamas, La Romna Dominican Republic, and Playa del Carmen Mexico.



Viva La Romana, and possibly all the others, are all-inclusive.  That might make them less desirable as a group you'd want to visit often.


----------



## Dustijam (Apr 3, 2006)

BocaBum99 said:
			
		

> Does HGVC count as a resort group?




Great question.  Will have to find out about that one.

HGVC Las Vegas Strip is RCI points, isn't that (or part of that) new in 2006?  I wonder if more HGVC will join points?


----------



## Dustijam (Apr 4, 2006)

*Hgvc*

Here are the 5 Hiltons that would show in your RCI resort group, if you owned any one of them.

Hilton Grand Vacations Club at SeaWorld International Center  
6924 Grand Vacations Way
Orlando  FL  32821

Hilton Grand Vacations Club at South Beach 	 
1430 Ocean Drive
Miami Beach  FL  33139

Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Las Vegas Hilton 
455 Karen Ave.
Las Vegas  NV  89109

Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village  
2003 Kalia Road
Honolulu, Oahu  HI  96815

Hilton Grand Vacations Club on International Drive 
8122 Arrezzo Way
Orlando  FL  32821


----------



## CaliDave (Apr 4, 2006)

You don't have a searchable RCI points account when you own HGVC. 

You can use your HGVC points to book nightly stays in RCI

I think the reason that these resorts have RCI point listings, is for non HGVC owners trading in and inventory isn't supposed to be released to RCI until 9 months out.

If you want nightly point stays at any HGVC, you would book it with your HGVC account. 

hmm.. this is a good question. I need to look up how many HGVC points it would take for a 3 night HGVC stay using RCI nightly stays compared to using HGVC points directly.


----------



## CaliDave (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm glad you brought this up.. I just checked.

A weekend night 2bd platinum season would cost the following

1400 HGVC points direct through HGVC
960 HGVC points via HGVC/RCI

The reservation fee with HGVC is $49 no matter how long the stay. 
I have no idea the costs of the nightly RCI stays 

I'm going to try this next time..


----------



## Dustijam (Apr 4, 2006)

Wow, am I confused now.      They belong to RCI points, but don't?  They are all listed on RCI's web page for points.  And here I thought I really had this points thing nailed down.


----------

